# 12 volt tv's



## 93980 (May 1, 2005)

Hello, Has anyone got any suggestions regarding good quality 12/230v tv's (multi channel) have been told by some one in the trade that THOMSON 15"lcd unite is the best? Many thanks


----------



## 89124 (May 14, 2005)

If you can get hold of one, then the Sharp Aquos LC15S1E is probably the best one to go for and is multi-standard. Try the link to Amperor below.

For 12v use, you should run the TV off an invertor or off the Amperor stabiliser that keeps the voltage at a constant level. Otherwise running off too high a battery voltage (say 13.5v if charging) or too low (say less than 12v) will invalidate the Sharp warranty and, worse still, damage the TV.

PS Do not buy the Sharp LC15SH1E (the newer model) - it does not have a 12v facility.

Amperor link: http://www.amperor.co.uk/prod_aquos_LC-15S1E.asp


----------



## 93980 (May 1, 2005)

*12v tv's*

Hello, thanks for your reply. Have tried to track down the model you mentioned, no luck as yet.


----------



## 89124 (May 14, 2005)

Did you try Amperor? They are advertising the TV + stabiliser as a package at a reasonable price.

You could try John Lewis at Reading where I bought mine from (they had 13 left a couple of months ago) - but try to get it at a lower price than £449! (Try other John Lewis stores to see if they have a special offer).

I got mine at £299 after phoning the Welwyn Garden City store, being quoted a price of £299 only to find they'd run out of stock. I got back to Reading, who priced matched their own store!

Good luck.


----------



## 93980 (May 1, 2005)

*12v tv's*

Thanks again for info. The difficulty I have is that we are off to Europe next week via Peterborough so have little time to track one down.


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Stew, we've got a Thomson 15" LCD - bought it from TransLeisure (they may be at Peterborough). Multi standard, 12 / 240 v, 3 year warranty. Really like it although it was one of the dearer TVs (I think I've seen it reduced somewhere lately).
We've had it since last August and use it at home in kitchen as well as in 'van, but noticed a couple of weeks ago that a pixel had gone on the screen. Thought, oh no, here we go. Called Transleisure, who gave me the number of a company called Aztec. I called Aztec, Tuesday afternoon, and they told me it was unusual for the pixels to go on that particular TV but said not to worry, they would have the TV collected the next morning, Wednesday. It was collected from my work address and a brand new TV was delivered back on Friday morning. Excellent service indeed  
Just run ours off the 12v but have read message about using an invertor and unsure now and will call Transleisure and ask.
RoadPro may also be at Peterborough and they sell the Sharp Aquos. Last year they gave an invertor free with that TV as there is not an actual 12v connection.
Both companies have websites.
Have a good trip.
Chris


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

We bought a Sharp Aquos from Roadpro at Peterborough last year, 230v and free 150 watt inverter, and can't fault it. The inverter is handy for other stuff as well. I think we paid £325.
Colin


----------



## 93980 (May 1, 2005)

*12volt tv*

Hello, thanks for the info, looks like I need to make the decision; Thomson or Sharp hopefully I'll get the answer at Peterborourgh?


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Stew's on his holiday now, hopefully with his new TV, but just in case anyone else was interested, I asked the guy on the TransLeisure stand about running the Thomson LCD TV direct from 12v. He said it was fine because it had a regulator / stabiliser, but was one of very few TVs he knew that had one.
Chris


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

What about the Toshiba 14VL33B 14".

Any one know much about this tv?

I cannot decide between this or the Beko 15 LB450s.
Both are 12v.

Regards
Frank


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Hi, 

I bought the Toshiba one from Richer Sounds 3 weeks ago - nice piece of kit at £199 and runs very stable on my (quasi) inverter as well as mains. Haven't tried it on a direct 12v supply but if I do, I'll use a stabiliser.

Having had a good look at the Beko model, I feel pretty sure they are from the same production line - same casing, remote etc. I think Curry's were doing this model at £199 also if I remember rightly.

I went for the 14" on size really - there's a limit to how big you need to go in a van.

Nobby


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Nobby,

Will try Richer sounds tomorrow.
Thought Tesco price £266 was good, but you might have just saved me £66.

Regards
Frank


----------



## 89330 (May 19, 2005)

fdhadi said:


> What about the Toshiba 14VL33B 14".
> 
> Any one know much about this tv?
> 
> ...


Forgive me for the question, but where did you see/hear that they were both 12v.
I'm researching them, and can't see it mentioned.

Richer Sounds, still have a few Toshiba "In Store" only, and Curries have the 15" Both for 199


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

cyclic,

if you check www.Toshiba.co.uk and find the 14VL33B, you can check the connections at the rear of the set.
The Beko 15LB450s is popular with caravans & M/H's.
I have checked on R/S website, it says ring first because stocks are low.
The 15" in curries is also 12v (15VL33B ). Sorry, thought curries said out of stock. Will check again  . Thanks.
Hope this helps.

Frank


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

They are both sold as mains powered TV's but have a separate power pack which converts to 12v and plugs into the TV by means of a small jack plug.

The power pack and jack can be replaced by a direct 12v supply, stabilised preferably.

Nobby


----------



## 89330 (May 19, 2005)

I'm really impressed with all this knowledge.

Stabilisers. Any sources? I wouldn't know what to look for. Maplins is in town, are they OK for that sort of stuff

Thanks both, Off to the shops tomorrow


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Our local ASDA was selling a 15" LCD TV for £199. I think it was a relysis.

Only 240v as far as I know, but if you intend using an inverter that won't matter.


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Sorry - forgot to mention. If you go to Richer Sounds, take a copy of the web page or newspaper advert with you.

The 'shop price' is always higher and the assistant will require proof of lower advertised price. They don't seem to have internet access in the shops.

You can get a 12v - 12v stabiliser here - http://www.action-replay.co.uk/ or look for one by Amperor which has slightly better spec I recall.

Nobby


----------



## 88831 (May 9, 2005)

you can find the tv aqios on www.sharptv.co.uk ok(you can buy on line if you want). dave


----------



## 89330 (May 19, 2005)

I just bought the 15" Beko from Curry's, and saw that they were also selling a 14" 'Logic', as well. The overall size and price was exactly the same.
Obviously the 15 " won, and so far I'm impressed with the appearance, and build quality.

It requires a 12 volt power supply, and the included Brick is rated at: input 100-240 VAC and output at 12VDC 5A. I imagine that it's a stabilised output

As suggested a direct 12VDC supply is possible, and is probably more ecomical on the battery than runnning an 12v to 240v invertor and then stepping down to 12v again. I'm sure someone technical will correct that theory, if needed.

Thanks for all the Input. Now to find out if the 'Status' Aerial system works. :roll:

C


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Bought the Toshiba tv today from Richer Sounds (£199, thanks Nobby  ),
then went to Maplins and got a 150watt Inverter ( £30).

Hopefully, back in business ( My LG Flatron packed in at the we) and my children can watch their videos on the move again now.

:?: . How much power does the inverter use compared to a direct link between the tv & the cigerette socket  . Hope you can understand my point :? .

Regards
Frank


----------



## 97504 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a Bush 15 inch LCD rated 4Amps at 12v.Have been running it directly off the 12v with charger running and with the engine running 13.6v no problems as yet.The only thing I have found is the audio drops out at 11.6v,quite handy realy as it lets me know the battery is getting low. Also use a 12v DVD player from woolworths with a 5inch screen.I just use it with the big tv running and the DVD screen folded down.Good for it's small size.For a good tv reception I use a sagem freeview box from argos as they also have a 12v input.I use The RF output from this to the TV so the tv can still be tune into analog signal if Digital is not available


----------



## 97504 (Jan 31, 2006)

I am off to France for a while and have just purchased a Fortec Star classic Satellite receiver this is 240v.I took the lid off to see if it could be converted to 12v but the switch mode power supply the outputs from the board is 12v 5v and 30v.Could of managed the 12v & 5v but the 30v has got me stumped.Looks like an inverter for this one.
Sorry for getting off the thread, won't do it again


----------

